# Can't Receive Email in Outlook 2007



## mmahavier (Sep 23, 2008)

Vista is my operating system. I can send emails with Outlook 2007, but I cannot receive emails.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Who is your ISP? Are you in a corperate environment home where are you? Sounds like if you are at home using a pop account you have the wrong acount for recieve server...


----------



## mmahavier (Sep 23, 2008)

My ISP is SBC Global and I am at home using a pop account. I'm a novice.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

use the following link it has the servers and shows what is needed where step by step with office 2007 to help you out..

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA011133121033.aspx


----------

